# Easy lighting fixtures to work with



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

As you have learned, the phrase "you get what you pay for" actually works wrt light fixtures. 

Even the best can have a learning curve but that curve is a LOT shorter.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> As you have learned, the phrase "you get what you pay for" actually works wrt light fixtures.
> 
> Even the best can have a learning curve but that curve is a LOT shorter.


I've found that the expensive fixtures from the high end stores are the ones that are a supreme pain in the ass. Murray Feiss fixtures can drive me absolutely nuts some days.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

In my experience the more funky the light the more of a PITA it is. Most big box store lights are worse than lighting company supplied lights, especially the under cabinet lights. I don't have too many problems with Murray Feiss lights.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> In my experience the more funky the light the more of a PITA it is.


I agree absolutely. I did some imported fixtures years back (Italy I think) and I would have liked to pull my hair out. Butt-ugly too....


----------



## a-bulb (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate installing european fixtures. You almost always have to modify them to fit on our boxes. A real pain in the  .


----------



## SEMPER FI (Mar 4, 2008)

I had to hang a $10,000.00 chandelier without all the parts one time. You talk about being paranoid.

OOHRAH
SEMPER FI


----------



## gcleary47 (Mar 23, 2008)

our lighting design houses are mainly dreamscapes. not sure of the cost but they can be a pain in the ass because you have to build them. another house we did used juno aculox cans. not a big fan of either. both had some problems with transformers coming loose. much rather bang up some 5" halo's


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I think we can all agree on one thing...we all HATE installing fixtures!:wallbash:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've always maintained (with a few exceptions) the more a fixture costs, the harder it will be to hang. This relationship is inverse for fans.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll stand by earlier post.
Brands like Kichler, Progress, and Lithonia (which the OP cited) are easier to work with than the cheaper off brand crap is.

That said, cndelectrician has it right too
"I think we can all agree on one thing...we all HATE installing fixtures!:wallbash:"


----------



## LeeB (Apr 23, 2008)

Progress also has LED fixtures that look better than I've seen yet, although we have not installed them yet.


----------

